# Am I going crazy? Cider OG



## Diggs (23/4/15)

I'm putting together one of the MJ Craft Series Ciders (Pear and Strawberry).

I've dropped in an extra 500gm of Brown Sugar (in addition to the 1kg of dextrose instructed) to give it extra kick (rather than the 4.7%). Just doing a gravity reading prior to pitching and I'm getting 1.106!
Temp is 30C - so even adjusted i am still looking at 1.105.

I've calibrated the Hydro in fresh water and it's pretty much spot on the 1.000.

This is just not making sense to me, any ideas or thoughts?

Cheers

Diggs


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/4/15)

What volume did you add those sugar too?


----------



## Diggs (23/4/15)

Sorry, should have included.

Full 23Lt batch in a Willows cube - but I've even topped that up to full with water - prob sitting around 24Lt currently.


----------



## jlmcgrath (23/4/15)

I would make sure everything is well mixed. My guess is you are getting some stratification.


----------



## Diggs (23/4/15)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddddddd..................

I've just smashed my Hydro

Great day.


----------



## Diggs (23/4/15)

Hey JLM, have mixed a few times now. Lid on the jerry and shake shit out of it.

It's got me really perplexed.


----------



## Diggs (23/4/15)

Might have gone some way to solving this one.

It's a standard 26Lt mix not a 23Lt (as I had assumed) and I've added an extra 500gm sugar. Still over 1.100 seems high.


----------



## wareemba (27/4/15)

one of mine went to 1.07 with just bottled juice and 500g of brown sugar addition...


----------



## Mutaneer (28/4/15)

My fresh juice has been as high as 1.07 
but there's always non-fermentables in it as it's fresh out of the press.

There's probably a heap of artificial sweetners, etc in the kits, the Coopers GB certainly has a lot


----------

